# my handmande telecaster homemade



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

this is my first handmade guitar

Enjoy!


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks great.
Is it pine?

More pics please and details.


----------



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

*more pictures*





































its all maple the fretboard is made with bocotte


----------



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

*last one*


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice job , well done:bow:


----------



## math (Jan 29, 2009)

Wooow ... so beautifull what are all thos spec!!! Oh and nice name


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done. Great pictures too. Tell me about bocotte, your fretboard material. How'd you pick that? What's it like to work with? How does it differ in terms o tone, attack, resonance...?


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Verrrrrrrry nice.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that's bocote?!

i have bocote on my custom 7 that's being built 

that guitar looks GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

/guitargasm

very nice


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Whoa, if you ever got into guitar building as a profession / paying hobby, I would want to buy one of those!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Looks great!

What is the weight like being maple and having the bigsby?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

thats a very nice looking tele... the fretboard is outstanding. 
Sorry if it was allready asked... is this a parts guitar or a from the ground up build? Either way it's a very nice guitar.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That fretboard is beautiful.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Looks great!
> 
> What is the weight like being maple and having the bigsby?


I am guessing .... 9 lbs :0 

Looks super. There's another Tele/ Bigsby in progress near me that is nice too.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice work.
I want one!


----------



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

it is a from the ground guitar. I start with rough wood and did everything. even the neck shaping, the fretting, the wiring everything is done by myself


----------



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Looks great!
> 
> What is the weight like being maple and having the bigsby?


its pretty heavy 10 lbs


----------



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

KHINGPYNN said:


> thats a very nice looking tele... the fretboard is outstanding.
> Sorry if it was allready asked... is this a parts guitar or a from the ground up build? Either way it's a very nice guitar.


it is a from the ground guitar. I start with rough wood and did everything. even the neck shaping, the fretting, the wiring everything is done by myself


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like a tung oil finish, correct?

Great work, man.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

So gorgeous...congrat.

We,ve got some good guitar crafter in Québec:Al3d,Blackmerde(LOL,funny user name by the way and welcome aboard)!!!!


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

looks good...I bet you could scrape the snow off the deck with the guitar and it wouldn`t even go out of tune. teles are so versatile eh.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

it does look nice..but it looks unfinished as bare wood. Do you have plan to finish it?..or will you leave it as is?..


----------



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

al3d said:


> it does look nice..but it looks unfinished as bare wood. Do you have plan to finish it?..or will you leave it as is?..


i know it looks unfinished but there's some trip trap oil on it and i really like the natural maple finish. i already start another one and it was my plan to finish it with something else.


----------



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

Andy said:


> Looks like a tung oil finish, correct?
> 
> Great work, man.


 its trip trap oil only


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

That guitar is....


..BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

Mogwaii said:


> That guitar is....
> 
> 
> ..BEAUTIFUL!


thank you very much!


----------



## valriver40 (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow!!! Great looking guitar. Congrats on your workmanship.


----------



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

valriver40 said:


> Wow!!! Great looking guitar. Congrats on your workmanship.


thanks it's my first one and im only 18.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BlackMerde said:


> thanks it's my first one and im only 18.


kksjur Fantastic looking guitar 

CONGRATULATIONS !! :bow:

Are you considering this as a profession ?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

greco said:


> kksjur Fantastic looking guitar
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS !! :bow:
> 
> ...


thanks! 

i would love to do this as a profession but for the moment im more considering guitar player. Building guitar is kind of my week-end hobby. 

Charles-Élie


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

YOU'RE ONLY 18? WOW!

keep at it! it may turn into a side-business.

would you consider doing custom builds for people?


----------



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

Budda said:


> YOU'RE ONLY 18? WOW!
> 
> keep at it! it may turn into a side-business.
> 
> would you consider doing custom builds for people?


yes doing custom build could be nice. 

what do you have in mind? any particular model?

any suggestions ? ideas ?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I needs a cost-effective but attractive-lookin' tele.

gonna end up with 2 or 3 if i do things right, but that's down the line (I'd really like a prairie guitars tele - keepin stuff canadian!)

I dont know how much labour + materials cost to make a tele though. Used hardware is not a problem for me hehe.

Shoot me a PM perhaps?


----------

